# Fun Shoot



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What has become an annual event: a fun shoot July 4th.

First pic is a friend with my custom Springfield 1903-A3 in .243 Winchester and skeeter on his forehead.

Lots of calibers to choose from and good weather in the low 80s.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA !! Hold steady till the skeeter is finished eating, looks like a great day was had by all.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Hold steady till the skeeter is finished eating."

Don't know if Terry even felt that bugger. I kept a commercial backpack blower handy and from time to time, I'd create enough wind to send them all on their way. They're not good flyers and can't hang on. The boys liked the breeze, too.

But, you know, Rick, I've thought about those men that fought in bug-infested hell holes like Vietnam, as I had skeeters foraging on my skin while stalking. Because I thought in those terms, it made it easier for me to continue slinking along in the weeds and not to wimp out. After all, nobody was shooting back.

I'm not that tough anymore. Hopefully smarter, though.

Wore the headnet just to take out the trash this morning.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I hear you on that note, had a few show up and hanging around at 3 am, we've had a dozen or so around our place this year, just to dry and hot. There were more skeeters here than what I come across in the jungles of Panama, were other things to concentrate on and were a lot bigger and had a worse bite than skeeters. Storming here right now.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Understood. That's what I'm talking about.

We had no skeeters here this year until about 10 days ago. Fresh hatches are thick right now and with the rain we are getting today, they figure to get stronger.

Anyway, for the 4th of July shoot, between sporadic breezes, skeeter spray, and the wind machine, we kept them in check all day.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You can tell Terry, that I'm proud of him. Hold that cross hair dead on and forget about the damned skeeter, at least until the after the shot. We don't get many "skeeters" around these parts, but they do appear during summer rainy season to try and forage on our dried out carcusses. Why, just this morning, while walking my dog, I seen one come off the stormwater pond at the end of my housing area. He bee-lined for me and my dog, made it about 12 feet and then burst into flames like a shot up Japanese Zero. Smoke and all! The sun just kinda vaporized the crazy bastard!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a real great time Glen!


----------

